# LIGHTNING LUCKY DECOY



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Has anyone ever used one of these Lucky Duck - Robo ducks with LED lights on the wings?

If so, how did they work?


----------



## gadgetman (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm dying to know as well. I looked at them at Sportsman's Warehouse and I just can't believe it would work. Motion I get but last time I checked nothing in the wild FLASHES!


----------



## muddy river (Jan 16, 2007)

I just laughed when I first saw them. The store I shop at had some clearanced this Spring for $30. That should tell you how good they are.


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah i agree with muddy river, The first time i saw them i laughed so hard i though i was going to pee myself. If i were you i would just pass them up and by a mojo.


----------



## Hdnpowrz (Aug 27, 2005)

For thirty bucks buy them up and clip a wire. Theres your mojo.
Shane


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Damn. For $30 bucks I would have bought a couple.

And if the lights didn't work, I'd just clip the lights, then you basically have a brand new Robo duck for $30 bucks.

I laughed when I saw them too, I figured, who'd buy that?

I guess no one did.

:beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

A friend of a friend gave good reviews about his. Still cant believe I know some one who knows some one who bought one. I laughed at the spinners too when they came out though.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

I've heard tales that they work..lo-light & clouds.

Don't think the wings spin on these...light up only& so can't use as a spinner


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

In MN you can't use mechanical "spinning" wing decoys in MN the first week of hunting.

Could you legally use these the first week, since there not "spinning" wings?

:sniper:


----------



## muddy river (Jan 16, 2007)

You are correct NDJ. That's the whole point of the thing. I don't believe it has any pulleys or gears or nothing inside. That's why it has lights. Because some states don't allow spinning wing decoys and this imitates the spinning wings.


----------

